# Web Easy Pro 7 - Rollover Image + Popup Menu



## JoeMaster (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, I'm back! 

Alright, so here's a new question:

In Web Easy Pro 7 I am able to create Rollover images and make them link to pages. However, if I create the rollover image (and don't add a link in the initial Rollover Image setup dialog), but then try to add a popup menu to it, it doesn't work. Instead of the image rolling over it instead just becomes a regular JPEG and does not change.

That sounds very confusing, so let me try this in a step by step way:

* I open the Rollover Image Assistant

* I choose the on/off pictures

* I select "OK"

* Now I click on the rollover image, and then click the "Link" button on the top navbar.

* I select "Popup Menu" and add all the links

* I click "OK"

* Now I export the site, load it up / or I preview the page

* When I roll the mouse over the rollover image w/ popup menu, the popup menu shows up, but the image does not rollover, but instead remains unchanged.



So is this just a Web Easy flaw and there's no way to do it? Or is there a way around it?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

it's just a web easy flaw, because that program is dire. Learn to code(www.w3schools.com). Since barely any of us use web-easy you'll have to post the code involved for us to get anywhere.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## batmanm (May 27, 2009)

hi guys

im using web pro 7.

ive downloaded vista buttons v.3.91. if i save the file in html and i get the code how do i put it in web easy script editor?:sigh:


----------

